# USC MFA 2018 Spring Applications.



## Cody (May 17, 2017)

I wanted to check and see if anyone here is applying for the 2018 spring semester at USC? 

If so has anyone started their application yet?


----------



## Aida (Aug 7, 2017)

I applied for USC Spring 2018!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 30, 2017)

I applied as well!


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2017)

Has anyone heard back yet? Anyone have any idea when they'll begin offering decisions?


----------



## Cody (Sep 30, 2017)

Jason said:


> Has anyone heard back yet? Anyone have any idea when they'll begin offering decisions?



I am assuming towards the end of October and beginning of November is when we'll hear back. The past years suggest that.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 30, 2017)

Yes I think last year decisions came fairly late.


----------



## lianlee (Oct 2, 2017)

I applied as well! Has anybody received interviews yet?


----------



## thegreatdebater (Oct 4, 2017)

I applied too. I recently spoke with admissions and we are expected to hear something back mid-October to early November. Gahhh the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Janette G (Oct 11, 2017)

I applied too! Has anyone had interviews??


----------



## thegreatdebater (Oct 11, 2017)

Janette G said:


> I applied too! Has anyone had interviews??



I had an interview this past weekend. Just waiting to hear back now! *Fingers crossed* But, remember just because you do not get an interview does not mean it is over and just because you get one does not guarantee that you are in.


----------



## Janette G (Oct 11, 2017)

thegreatdebater said:


> I had an interview this past weekend. Just waiting to hear back now! *Fingers crossed* But, remember just because you do not get an interview does not mean it is over and just because you get one does not guarantee that you are in.


Omg that's awesome! And thank you! *fingers crossed*


----------



## lianlee (Oct 11, 2017)

thegreatdebater said:


> I had an interview this past weekend. Just waiting to hear back now! *Fingers crossed* But, remember just because you do not get an interview does not mean it is over and just because you get one does not guarantee that you are in.




Thank you so much for sharing this information!!


----------



## lianlee (Oct 11, 2017)

By the way, my visual sample is linked to my vimeo. The interesting thing is that I  haven't received any clicks from California, does anybody else have this issue lol? I am wondering whether vimeo counts clicks from slideroom. Thanks!


----------



## thegreatdebater (Oct 11, 2017)

lianlee said:


> By the way, my visual sample is linked to my vimeo. The interesting thing is that I  haven't received any clicks from California, does anybody else have this issue lol? I am wondering whether vimeo counts clicks from slideroom. Thanks!



My views increased as well but I wasn't sure if it was from the admissions office, my mother (lol), or from me going to look on my page from different devices, so I wouldn't worry about it if I were you. I just don't think that Vimeo is counting the Slideroom app views since it  our videos were embedded in our applications.


----------



## Janette G (Oct 13, 2017)

Anyone heard back yet?


----------



## thegreatdebater (Oct 13, 2017)

Janette G said:


> Anyone heard back yet?



Nothing yet, but I have certainly been checking everyday (mail, email, and you.usc.edu). How about you? Have you heard anything?


----------



## sufianha (Oct 13, 2017)

I applied as well. I'm pretty sure they viewed my portfolio as Vimeo tells me "the source" aka a view from slide room.
They viewed it on Oct 7th (Not from California actually).
I didn't get an interview which is concerning.
Didn't hear anything yet. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Janette G (Oct 13, 2017)

thegreatdebater said:


> Nothing yet, but I have certainly been checking everyday (mail, email, and you.usc.edu). How about you? Have you heard anything?


Haven't heard anything either  Starting to get really anxious


----------



## thegreatdebater (Oct 13, 2017)

sufianha said:


> I applied as well. I'm pretty sure they viewed my portfolio as Vimeo tells me "the source" aka a view from slide room.
> They viewed it on Oct 7th (Not from California actually).
> I didn't get an interview which is concerning.
> Didn't hear anything yet. Good luck everyone.



Don't worry, no one has received notification of acceptance yet. So, for all we know they are still conducting interviews and reviewing files. Make sure to check your SPAM folder everyday so that you don't miss anything important. Also, you don't necessarily need an interview to get in. People have been accepted in past years without one. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## sufianha (Oct 13, 2017)

thegreatdebater said:


> Don't worry, no one has received notification of acceptance yet. So, for all we know they are still conducting interviews and reviewing files. Make sure to check your SPAM folder everyday so that you don't miss anything important. Also, you don't necessarily need an interview to get in. People have been accepted in past years without one. Hang in there and good luck!


Thanks and good luck to you too. Lol I've been stalking this thread for a while and was too lazy to make an account. Uhhhhh I hope we all get in.


----------



## thegreatdebater (Oct 13, 2017)

Janette G said:


> Haven't heard anything either  Starting to get really anxious


I know the process is nerve wracking but I'm a firm believer in what will be will be, on its own time. No one has received acceptance letters, waitlist notifications, or rejections, so you are still in the game. I'm rooting for all of us, just hang in there!


----------



## sufianha (Oct 13, 2017)

Janette G said:


> Haven't heard anything either  Starting to get really anxious


LOL I just want to know already


----------



## sufianha (Oct 13, 2017)

thegreatdebater said:


> I know the process is nerve wracking but I'm a firm believer in what will be will be, on its own time. No one has received acceptance letters, waitlist notifications, or rejections, so you are still in the game. I'm rooting for all of us, just hang in there!


It is nerve wracking! I'll let you know as soon as I get a letter.


----------



## lianlee (Oct 14, 2017)

sufianha said:


> I applied as well. I'm pretty sure they viewed my portfolio as Vimeo tells me "the source" aka a view from slide room.
> They viewed it on Oct 7th (Not from California actually).
> I didn't get an interview which is concerning.
> Didn't hear anything yet. Good luck everyone.




Thank you for sharing it!!

Recently I got a view at my vimeo which told me the source from slide room as well. However vimeo showed that person watched 0% percent of my film hahaha. 

I guess I will never figure out what happened haha. 

Good luck everybody!!


----------



## sufianha (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey guys!
I just wanted to let you know that I got in 
I hope you guys receive the good news soon check your email/youSC.
Good luck


----------



## lianlee (Oct 15, 2017)

sufianha said:


> Hey guys!
> I just wanted to let you know that I got in
> I hope you guys receive the good news soon check your email/youSC.
> Good luck




Omg congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Janette G (Oct 15, 2017)

sufianha said:


> Hey guys!
> I just wanted to let you know that I got in
> I hope you guys receive the good news soon check your email/youSC.
> Good luck


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Cody (Oct 15, 2017)

sufianha said:


> Hey guys!
> I just wanted to let you know that I got in
> I hope you guys receive the good news soon check your email/youSC.
> Good luck



Congrats!!!! That's incredible!!


----------



## LonelyBear (Oct 15, 2017)

Was accepted today as well. They emailed me at 1:30 am. It was kind of late so I found out this morning. 
I was interviewed last weekend and since interviews are first come basis, I'm guessing I was in the first batch of applicants to be reviewed. And also considering USC sends their acceptance notices until December you guys definitely have a good chance. 

The waiting game is definitely the most difficult part. But don't lose hope or beat your self up thinking about it too much. Just remember it's still an early part of the review process and your talents and personalities will reflect themselves in the material you've submitted.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Aida (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello! Congrats to everyone who got accepted!!! 
I was wondering if you guys are international students?


----------



## thegreatdebater (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats @sufianha and @LonelyBear !

I was accepted as well! Oh myyyyyyy, I am super excited to join you all in the Spring. As for those still waiting, you may be hearing something sooner than you expect. Remember it's not over until it's over and I'm still rooting for all of you!


----------



## thegreatdebater (Oct 16, 2017)

Aida said:


> Hello! Congrats to everyone who got accepted!!!
> I was wondering if you guys are international students?



I am a domestic student (USA).


----------



## Cody (Oct 16, 2017)

I just got my letter and was accepted!! This was my fourth time applying to USC and extremely happy to hear the good news. 

I got the letter late Sunday night, and I did not have an interview.


----------



## Janette G (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey guys! Just got my letter today! I'm in!


----------



## LonelyBear (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats to all those who got in! How exciting! Will see you guys at USC in the spring! 

Like @thegreatdebater said it ain't over til it's over so keep at it! The pressure is  mounting but things will work themselves out, so sit tight!

Also @Aida, I am an international student.


----------



## Janette G (Oct 16, 2017)

Aida said:


> Hello! Congrats to everyone who got accepted!!!
> I was wondering if you guys are international students?


I'm a domestic student (USA) and didn't do an interview.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

Congratulations to everyone who has been admitted!! This weekend I was filming a short and just nervously checked in here. You all reminded me to check the USC account and I was accepted on 10/14/2017. 

This was my second time applying, and last year a lot of people in this online community reached out and gave me advice on how to improve my application. If you are not one of the accepted this year, many people through this program have been just there. If there is any advice I can possibly offer I'm happy to try. 

Acceptance letter on 10/14/2017 and no interview.


----------



## Aida (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats!
I believe If anyone hasn't heard anything so far that means they are not accepted?


----------



## LonelyBear (Oct 16, 2017)

Aida said:


> Congrats!
> I believe If anyone hasn't heard anything so far that means they are not accepted?



No not at all. When I looked at postings from previous semesters people get acceptance notices for spring as late as December. 
I think this week is the first wave of acceptances and there will definitely be more acceptances to come. This will most likely happen in the next following weeks so hang in there!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes I believe that the notices come in waves, and that's how last term was when people were being admitted. Furthermore USC does not have an official wait list, but several people are usually offered admission to the next term. Most of my friends who applied in previous years were told they we guaranteed admittance for the next term (not the one they actually applied for), so for this case that would be Fall 2018; those notices come last as far as I know.


----------



## lianlee (Oct 22, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who got accepted!!! 
I was wondering, did anybody hear anything back since the last wave of the acceptance??

I still hear nothing back  ....


----------



## Jason (Oct 22, 2017)

I haven't yet. I'm assuming they'll release once per week. Today or tomorrow, perhaps.


----------



## lianlee (Oct 23, 2017)

Ok I called them today, but the woman who answered the call seemed pretty confused....?

She said they have already posted most of the decisions, and we would hear back by the end of October for sure


----------



## Jason (Oct 23, 2017)

I followed up as well. The girl said that there still sending out decisions and that we'll hear back by November 1. If you call up with your USC ID, she'll let you know if a decision has been posted.


----------



## lianlee (Oct 24, 2017)

Jason said:


> I followed up as well. The girl said that there still sending out decisions and that we'll hear back by November 1. If you call up with your USC ID, she'll let you know if a decision has been posted.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Luna (Oct 26, 2017)

I called and she said we will get the decision by Nov 1st.


----------



## Jason (Oct 30, 2017)

Anyone else hear back yet? Seems like they're waiting until the last minute to release decisions.


----------



## Luna (Oct 31, 2017)

Fingers crossed


----------



## lianlee (Oct 31, 2017)

I hear back from the school at 7:06 PM EST today. I am waitlisted...


----------



## thegreatdebater (Oct 31, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I hear back from the school at 7:06 PM EST today. I am waitlisted...



You're still in the game! My letter said that all accepted students had to submit their intent to enroll by November 1st. So, maybe once they get an accurate count of who will be accepting and who will not, things will start moving on the waitlist. Hang in there! I know it's intense, but I figured if I were in the same position I would want to know any information to calm my nerves.


----------



## Aida (Oct 31, 2017)

Hey guys! I am waitlisted too. Does it mean guaranteed admission for fall 2018?


----------



## Jason (Oct 31, 2017)

Still haven't heard from them. Do they send letters for denials?


----------



## lianlee (Oct 31, 2017)

thegreatdebater said:


> You're still in the game! My letter said that all accepted students had to submit their intent to enroll by November 1st. So, maybe once they get an accurate count of who will be accepting and who will not, things will start moving on the waitlist. Hang in there! I know it's intense, but I figured if I were in the same position I would want to know any information to calm my nerves.



Thank you so much!!! Yeah I am pretty nervous about the results now, but I hope I could enroll for fall 2018 if I can do it lol  because the rest of the time is too short for me to move from nyc to LA... because originally I thought I would be rejected again lol


----------



## lianlee (Oct 31, 2017)

Aida said:


> Hey guys! I am waitlisted too. Does it mean guaranteed admission for fall 2018?




I am wondering the same question as well


----------



## Cody (Nov 1, 2017)

lianlee said:


> I am wondering the same question as well



They do, don't lose hope just yet. There could be many reasons as to why, I would give it another day and give another call to see.


----------



## Luna (Nov 1, 2017)

I haven't heard from them. I submitted my application in the last few seconds by the ddl, how about you guys? Does this determine the order of when you get your decision?


----------



## Jason (Nov 1, 2017)

I called up again and they told me all the decisions aren't yet sent out and that everyone will hear in "2-3 days"


----------



## Luna (Nov 2, 2017)

Jason said:


> I called up again and they told me all the decisions aren't yet sent out and that everyone will hear in "2-3 days"


Thanks!


----------



## lianlee (Nov 4, 2017)

This site has been helping me a lot so this piece of information is for future Spring applicants: 

For Fall admission, if you're waitlisted, this is a guaranteed admission for Spring. 

However, for Spring, I heard somebody did get a fall admission after he was waitlisted in the spring, but I need to confirm it. 

After I called the office several times, this is what I got from the office, if you're waitlisted for spring admission , this is not a guaranteed admission for next Fall. If you're waitlisted but you don't get in in spring, your application probably will automatically go into next round of application process, and they will treat it as a new application. 

So I guess the best way to deal with it is to improve your application and submit it voluntarily even though you're still in the waitlist for the spring semester lol.


----------

